# For You Harry Potter Movie Fans



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Another Harry Potter movie trailer debuted today.
http://movies.yahoo.com/movie/1809791044/trailer


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

Ooh, I saw it the other day. Looks pretty good. I thought OotP was pretty good, but I'm concerned that they left out


Spoiler



Sirius's two-way mirror, since that was pretty important in DH


. Harry Potters are some of the only movies we're willing to go to a theater to see.


----------



## tc (Oct 29, 2008)

July is so far away.  I saw HPTOOP in Imax 3-D. Wish I could see the future ones that way.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

marianner said:


> Ooh, I saw it the other day. Looks pretty good.


Yes, it came out last week.

Thanks for posting it. It gives me chills every time I watch it. So does the one that features young Tom Riddle. Hero Fiennes-Tiffin is definitely chilling. Then it's ruined by Dumbledore in Planet of the Apes makeup and hair.



> I thought OotP was pretty good, but I'm concerned that they left out
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


They're always leaving out important things. The Marauders were never identified, for one. I definitely agree with you about your spoiler. I'm guessing they'll find a way around it, or they'll cut out the scene in


Spoiler



the Malfoy's basement


 entirely or work it another way. The fact that they have split DH into two movies might mean they are going to keep a lot of the book. Hope springs eternal.



> Harry Potters are some of the only movies we're willing to go to a theater to see.


Yes, I do spring for a ticket for the Potter movies ... popcorn, lemonade, hot dog. I do it up right. For almost any other movie (Indiana Jones being another exception), it's a waste of money for me when I can wait for the DVD and enjoy it at home.

I did get to see GoF at an IMAX theater. It was the first time I had ever been in an IMAX and we got to sit in the top row. What an experience that was.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

There are going to be some sneak peaks on ABC Family.

_To add to the magic, ABC Family will also be airing exclusive first looks at the new film, "Harry Potter and the Half-Blood Prince" (opening in theatres July 17, 2009), throughout the weekend's three-day event. Daniel Radcliffe, Rupert Grint, Emma Watson and Michael Gambon discuss the upcoming film's exciting storylines, as well as revealing insider information. ABC Family's first looks at the latest Harry Potter feature film also offer viewers a sneak peek of never-before-seen footage of love running rampant through Hogwarts, a look into Tom Riddle's past and an introduction of Hogwarts new Defense Against the Dark Arts teacher, Professor Horace Slughorn.

Below is the schedule for the films that weekend:
Friday, December 5th:
(7:30 - 11:00 PM ET/PT) "Harry Potter and the Sorcerer's Stone"

Saturday, December 6th
(1:30 - 5:00 PM ET/PT) "Harry Potter and the Sorcerer's Stone"
(5:00 - 9:00 PM ET/PT) "Harry Potter and the Chamber of Secrets"
(9:00 PM - 12:00 AM ET/PT) "Harry Potter and the Prisoner of Azkaban"

Sunday, December 7th
(12:30 - 4:30 PM ET/PT) "Harry Potter and the Chamber of Secrets"
(4:30 - 7:30 PM ET/PT) "Harry Potter and the Prisoner of Azkaban"
(7:30 - 11:00 PM ET/PT) "Harry Potter and the Goblet of Fire" (extended edition with deleted scenes) _


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

gertiekindle said:


> _To add to the magic, ABC Family will also be airing exclusive first looks at the new film, "Harry Potter and the Half-Blood Prince" (opening in theatres July 17, 2009), throughout the weekend's three-day event. Daniel Radcliffe, Rupert Grint, Emma Watson and Michael Gambon discuss the upcoming film's exciting storylines, as well as revealing insider information. ABC Family's first looks at the latest Harry Potter feature film also offer viewers a sneak peek of never-before-seen footage of love running rampant through Hogwarts, a look into Tom Riddle's past and an introduction of Hogwarts new Defense Against the Dark Arts teacher, Professor Horace Slughorn.
> _


_

But


Spoiler



Slughorn wasn't the DADA teacher!


 I hope they didn't screw that up in the movie!_


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

marianner said:


> But
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Obviously an error in the article. The trailer clearly shows Slughorn teaching


Spoiler



potions


. Remember that Harry thought it was the other way around in the book. Another JKR red herring.

If they do the mirror, they'll probably have Dumbledore give it to Harry some time during their "lessons."

The only good thing about this delay is the shorter time between the release of HBP and DH-1. It would have been two years between them otherwise. Some lucky people have seen the HBP test runs ... unedited, no music, etc. These are die-hard Potter fans, and they came away pretty happy. So, I have hope, but then again, I always do.


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2008)

After OotP, I am leary of getting too excited. But will probably still see HBP within the first week of release.


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2008)

LuckyRainbow said:


> After PoA, I am leery of getting too excited. But will probably still see HBP within the first week of release.


Fixed. Twice.


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2008)

LuckyRainbow said:


> I am leary


Ooooweeoooweeeooo


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

PoA
DH
DH-1
OotP

feeling dumb and totally out of it.  I get HBP....

Betsy


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> PoA
> DH
> DH-1
> OotP
> ...


PoA---Prisoner of Azkaban
DH---Deadly Hallows
DH1---Deadly Hallows Part 1 (They are splitting the book into 2 movies)
OotP---Order of the Phoenix


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

AAaahhh, thank you LR.

Feeling smarter now....

Betsy


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

As long as I don't re-read the book beforehand and go in with low expectations, I should enjoy the movie.


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> As long as I don't re-read the book beforehand and go in with low expectations, I should enjoy the movie.


I am sure Jim will second that. He hates when I re-read Harry 1-7 every 3 months or so.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

So do we (including my husband). As a matter of fact, I'm currently reading PoA to the "little ones". I just can't read the HBP book right before the movie. I did that with GoF and I got myself all excited because it's my favorite book of the series. I sat through the entire movie SO dissapointed. 

My whole family adores Harry. We went to the last 2 midnight release parties for the books. We had to buy 3 copies of the book and 1 CD so we wouldn't fight over them. I think we've been to the first showing of the last 3 movies. I have the entire series in HB, PB, CD and if they were to ever kindlize it, I'd buy them all again in a heartbeat.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> As long as I don't re-read the book beforehand and go in with low expectations, I should enjoy the movie.


It's the only way to do it. Then read the book after so you can fill in the blanks.

With HBP, it's going to be a lot different. I started crying with The Cave and didn't stop until well after I closed the book. I don't think I'll have the same emotional reaction with the movie. On the other hand, when


Spoiler



Sirius died


 in OotP, it happened so fast in the book, I didn't have time to take it in. That scene was done much better in the movie.

Have y'all got the schoolbooks? Have you pre-ordered Tales of Beedle the Bard? I went for free shipping, but I think I'll probably break down and go to WalMart to pick up a copy.

Betsy, sorry about the abbreviations. I'm used to the HP forums, and we use them a lot. DD used to be Dumbledore but after HBP, I started using Albus instead. (a moment of respectful silence, please)

Thanks for the corrections, BJ. I just don't know what I would do without you.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Have you listened to the audio version of HBP? Jim Dale has always done a good job, but OMG! I can't even listen to the end of the book because I'm crying so hard. The cave sceen is his best ever. 

Yes, I have the schoolbooks and we're waiting for Beedle the Bard.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> Have you listened to the audio version of HBP? Jim Dale has always done a good job, but OMG! I can't even listen to the end of the book because I'm crying so hard. The cave sceen is his best ever.


I'll have to see if they have it at the library when I go Friday just to listen to that part. Audio books are usually too slow for me. I always race through a good book the first time and then go back and read it for enjoyment the second time.

I don't know how I'm going to handle The Forest Again in DH-II. Dan is so good at portraying Harry's thoughts from the books. Remember the cemetery scene in GoF? Harry is behind the rock and finding the strength to come out from behind it and face Voldie. Dan did that so well.

BTW, have any of you seen Dan in My Boy Jack? It's a three hankie movie for sure. Dan was great. I didn't see a trace of Harry.

Rupert did a very good job in Driving Lessons with Julie Walters and Laura Linney who were both wonderful.

I just got my DVD of Emma Watson in Ballet Shoes yesterday. Hopefully, I'll have time to watch it tonight.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I'm the same way, rush through it once and re-read. My daughter and I both had Deathly Hallows finished before noon. 

The Audio books are great for a re-read. We often have them on when we're running errands or running back and forth between soccer or gymnastics practice. My husband commutes over an hour each way and it's the only way he'll "read". 

I've seen both My Boy Jack and Driving lessons and enjoyed them both. I haven't seen Ballet Shoes yet. Those kids have really grown in their acting ability since Sorcerer's Stone. Especially Emma.


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

gertiekindle said:


> With HBP, it's going to be a lot different. I started crying with The Cave and didn't stop until well after I closed the book. I don't think I'll have the same emotional reaction with the movie. On the other hand, when
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Oh, yes, I hope they do the cave scene right. I'm a little afraid they will rush through it - a lot happened in there. Also the scene on top of Hogwarts, with Harry


Spoiler



frozen and watching Snape kill Dumbledore


. I can see them doing that very artistically, like they did


Spoiler



Sirius's death


.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

marianner said:


> Oh, yes, I hope they do the cave scene right. I'm a little afraid they will rush through it - a lot happened in there. Also the scene on top of Hogwarts, with Harry
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Did you notice in the trailer (I think it's in the international trailer), they turned the cave into a crystal cave? I see the cave the way it's pictured in my Avatar. Minor detail, though. As long as they get the rest of it right.


Spoiler



Dumbledore's ring of fire


 looks good in the trailer, too.

The Lightning Struck Tower ... okay, getting weepy here.


Spoiler



Severus, please.


 Sorry, had to stop and get a Kleenex.


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

gertiekindle said:


> Did you notice in the trailer (I think it's in the international trailer), they turned the cave into a crystal cave? I see the cave the way it's pictured in my Avatar. Minor detail, though. As long as they get the rest of it right.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


I didn't notice it was a crystal cave. I'll have to watch it again. I think the tower might have been the best part of the series. After that, even


Spoiler



Harry's temporary death


 seemed anti-climatic. I always knew


Spoiler



Snape was a good guy


, though. I was actually disappointed with Rowling's handling of the


Spoiler



Dumbledore murder


. I was lurking on a HP message board before the last book was released, and someone suggested that


Spoiler



whatever hurt Dumbledore's hand would have killed him, but he got to Snape (or Snape was there) and Snape "stoppered" his death, as he mentioned in their very first potions class, and while he was saying Avada Kedavra, he was actually casting a different spell silently to "unstopper" Dumbledore's death


. (Sorry for the giant runon sentence.) I thought that was much better than just plain old


Spoiler



Dumbledore told Snape to kill him when the time came


.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Marianner, I always kept the faith, too. In every book, JKR


Spoiler



made Snape the bad guy, only to find out at the end he wasn't what he seemed.


 Even during The Flight of the Prince,


Spoiler



Snape was instructing Harry ... keep your mouth shut and your mind closed; telling him to learn silent spells and occlumency.


----------



## ScrappingForever (Nov 26, 2008)

Ohhhh!  I hadn't heard that they were splitting DH into two movies! That's fantastic!

I'm like a lot of you, I cried and cried through these books. In fact, I read HBP and DH outloud to our boys as their bedtime story. After a certain point in both of them, Mike had to take over the reading, because I started to cry and couldn't read. The boys would hear me start to get choked up and say, "Mommy, are you going to cry? Sigh....give the book to Mike." LOL Now they know I cry over everything, and always check to see if I'm crying yet.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> I've seen both My Boy Jack and Driving lessons and enjoyed them both. I haven't seen Ballet Shoes yet. Those kids have really grown in their acting ability since Sorcerer's Stone. Especially Emma.


Just finished watching Ballet Shoes. Emma didn't bob her eyebrows up and down even once. It was a lovely movie and I thought Emma really started to stretch herself. I hope she brings some of that back to the HP movies. She left it a bit late; I mean decided to go into acting and then branching out like Rupert and Dan, but it was worth the wait. I hope she does make a career out of it.

Rupert's next movie is Cherry Bomb; not for the very young. He's got a new haircut for the movie which makes him look even more like Mickey Rooney. He's got another one in the works, but I can't remember the name. Looks like he's not going to have to drive his ice cream truck as a fall back career.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Reminder, Daniel Radcliffe will be on Inside the Actor Studio tonight at 8PM EST, just a few minutes.

Betsy


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2008)

LuckyRainbow said:


> I am sure Jim will second that. He hates when I re-read Harry 1-7 every 3 months or so.


Only because you do it when you have all these other books we paid good money for sitting around unread and you still re-read the HP series all the way through every few months. It's wasted money.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Reminder, Daniel Radcliffe will be on Inside the Actor Studio tonight at 8PM EST, just a few minutes.
> 
> Betsy


Oops... missed it! I didn't even realize it was after 10!! No wonder my tummy is growling!!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Harry Potter movie marathon on ABC Family, Saturday Dec 6 starting at 1:30 pm

Betsy


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Harry Potter movie marathon on ABC Family, Saturday Dec 6 starting at 1:30 pm
> 
> Betsy


Woo Hoo!


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

I like my Harry Potter movies commercial free


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2008)

So, did anyone else see the interview on "Actor's Studio". Quite a good interview, but very little of the "teaching" portion was shown. I did think it was quite cute how he was so ready to answer the "What is your favorite swear word?" question.


Spoiler



Bollocks!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

LuckyRainbow said:


> So, did anyone else see the interview on "Actor's Studio". Quite a good interview, but very little of the "teaching" portion was shown. I did think it was quite cute how he was so ready to answer the "What is your favorite swear word?" question.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


I watched it. I was pleased to see how funny Daniel was. And yes, he was definitely ready to answer that one! Pretty open with all the questions, too. And good with the crowd, too bad they didn't show more of that. Sometimes they come back later with expanded versions of the show, perhaps they'll do that with this one.

I checked, couldn't see it repeated this week. Perhaps next week.

As for the movie marathon, I prefer my movies commercial free, too, on the other hand the commercial breaks let me go do necessary things and fix snacks, LOL! So for some of my favorites, I watch them wherever they appear. Unfortunately, I'll be gone all day on the 7th.

Speaking of watching favorite movies wherever they appear, does anybody else do this? Even though I have my favorites on DVD, if I'm channel surfing and come across one of them in progress, I'll start watching, even though I can watch the whole thing whenever I want. There should be a name for this syndrome...

Betsy


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Speaking of watching favorite movies wherever they appear, does anybody else do this? Even though I have my favorites on DVD, if I'm channel surfing and come across one of them in progress, I'll start watching, even though I can watch the whole thing whenever I want. There should be a name for this syndrome...
> 
> Betsy


I do that.

Betsy, I am beginning to think you are my twin sister and we were separated at birth. LOL

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

We must have been triplets.    I already have a twin-sister-separated at birth....

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I watched it. I was pleased to see how funny Daniel was. And yes, he was definitely ready to answer that one! Pretty open with all the questions, too. And good with the crowd, too bad they didn't show more of that. Sometimes they come back later with expanded versions of the show, perhaps they'll do that with this one.


Dan is always very poised and interviews very well. He's a real professional. Did he tell the towel-girl story? I missed the show, but one or several of the Potter websites will have posted a video.



> As for the movie marathon, I prefer my movies commercial free, too, on the other hand the commercial breaks let me go do necessary things and fix snacks, LOL!


That's what the pause button is for, if I can tear myself away from the movie to press it.



> Speaking of watching favorite movies wherever they appear, does anybody else do this? Even though I have my favorites on DVD, if I'm channel surfing and come across one of them in progress, I'll start watching, even though I can watch the whole thing whenever I want. There should be a name for this syndrome...


I do the same thing. Sometimes I'll exercise my brain enough to realize I can put in the DVD. Other times, like the LotR marathon last weekend, I just watched it commercials and all. Maybe we could call it the "I could have had a V-8" syndrome.

ETA: Here's a link to an interview Dan did with e-online.

http://vids.eonline.com/services/link/bcpid1396519019/bctid3635187001


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2008)

If I am channel surfing and I run across either Tin Cup or My Cousin Vinnie I know I'm stuck there for the duration, despite my owning both of them on DVD.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> If I am channel surfing and I run across either Tin Cup or My Cousin Vinnie I know I'm stuck there for the duration, despite my owning both of them on DVD.


Same here for me and _My Cousin Vinnie_ is definitely a stop everything movie for my husband, as is _Grumpy Old Men_.

Betsy


----------



## tc (Oct 29, 2008)

Got a problem Sunday, do I watch Harry Potter or The Librarian all day?


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2008)

tc said:


> Got a problem Sunday, do I watch Harry Potter or The Librarian all day?


LR's all excited about the new _Librarian_ episode too.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> If I am channel surfing and I run across either Tin Cup or My Cousin Vinnie I know I'm stuck there for the duration, despite my owning both of them on DVD.


Definitely My Cousin Vinnie. I think I need the TV to make these decisions for me. I can never decide for myself.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Vegas_Asian said:


> I like my Harry Potter movies commercial free


Me, too, but since I don't own them and TV is where I have seen them all, it will do!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

tc said:


> . . . Sunday, . . . . The Librarian all day?


When I saw there was a new one I set the TiVo immediately! TiVo thinks it knows what I want so it may record the other two as well even if I don't tell it to.. . .

Ann


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Ann Von Hagel said:


> When I saw there was a new one I set the TiVo immediately! TiVo thinks it knows what I want so it may record the other two as well even if I don't tell it to.. . .
> 
> Ann


I've never seen The Librarian. I always thought it looked pretty good. I'll just have to mark my calendar and try to watch it Sunday. What station is carrying it?


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2008)

gertiekindle said:


> I've never seen The Librarian. I always thought it looked pretty good. I'll just have to mark my calendar and try to watch it Sunday. What station is carrying it?


They are made-for-TNT originals.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> They are made-for-TNT originals.


Thanks, Jim. I'll check them out. I can always watch my Potter movies.


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2008)

Another one of those movies I can't not watch when it comes on starts on Encore Action in five minutes.


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2008)

Oh no! Remember the Titans starts in half an hour!


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2008)

Five minutes.  Who will cry and cheer with me?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> Five minutes. Who will cry and cheer with me?


1. This is also one of the movies that I brake for, but 2:40 AM EST is too late even for me...

2. Cry? You? After all the comments about LR weeping? This reminds me of the scene from "Sleepless in Seattle" where Rita Wilson and Meg Ryan are crying about _An Affair to Remember_ and Tom Hanks and Victor Garber mock them by weeping uncontrollably over _The Dirty Dozen_ 

Betsy


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2008)

Betsy, he is a bit of a softy sometimes. You should see him when he reads _Watership Downs_. It gets him every time.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I couldn't resist the chance to tease him!  My husband and I both cry at _Remember the Titans_, which is about our city here (Alexandria, VA). I know people who lived through the actual events.

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> This reminds me of the scene from "Sleepless in Seattle" where Rita Wilson and Meg Ryan are crying about _An Affair to Remember_ and Tom Hanks and Victor Garber mock them by weeping uncontrollably over _The Dirty Dozen_
> 
> Betsy


Well, who doesn't cry over _The Dirty Dozen_. When Jim Brown is running and throwing the grenades ... sorry, I can't go on.


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2008)

And then Trini Lopez.......no, Trini, no.


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2008)

I'd respond about what a softy I also am for Sleepless in Seattle if I could stop rolling my eyes at the comedians above me.


----------



## tc (Oct 29, 2008)

I can't stop the drips from my eyes when watching _Rudy_.

BTW, The first two of the Librarian movies air on TNT right before the new 3rd on 12/7 at 8pm ET.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

LuckyRainbow said:


> Betsy, he is a bit of a softy sometimes. You should see him when he reads _Watership Downs_. It gets him every time.


poor BJ


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2008)




----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


>


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

It looks like RDR/HP Lexicon have worked out their differences with JKR.  Hopefully, we'll be getting the Lexicon soon, maybe even on Kindle.  Time to write to RDR and request an e-book format.  

Here's part of the article.

- On Thursday, RDR Books officially withdrew its appeal of U.S. District Judge Patterson's decision to publish an unauthorized companion novel to the Potter series. J.K. Rowling's public relations agency issued the following statement:

"We are delighted that this matter is finally and favorably resolved and that J.K. Rowling's rights -- and indeed the rights of all authors of creative works -- have been protected," the statement said. "We are also pleased to hear that rather than continue to litigate, RDR have themselves decided to publish a different book prepared with reference to Judge Patterson's decision."

The Muskegon Chronicle goes on to say that in the new book the words "An Unauthorized Guide to Harry Potter Fiction and Related Materials" appears boldly below "The Lexicon" title and above author Steve Vander Ark's name. There is further explanation that neither Rowling nor a host of others with trademarks and other interests in the Harry Potter series had any part in the book.


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2008)

Gertie:  Obsess much?


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> Gertie: Obsess much?


Yes.


----------

